

IPhone 4G: is this it? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/17/iphone-4g-is-this-it/

======
zacharypinter
If this is a prank, I'm really impressed by whoever thought it up.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yeah, it's pretty elaborate if it's a hoax. I believe engadget has been hands
on with it themselves, right?

